# UL/UR buffer edge cycles



## lucarubik (Apr 9, 2017)

pretty self explanatory




Spoiler: list



UL UF UB U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U
UL UF BU (M, L U L' U')
UL UF FL U L U L U L U' L' U' L' U2
UL UF LF U' (U', R' E R)
UL UF BL L' U' L' U' L' U L U L U
UL UF LB U' (U', R E' R')
UL UF DF U' M U2 M U M' U2 M'
UL UF FD (L' U L U', M')
UL UF DB (M2, L' U L U')
UL UF BD M U M' U M U M' U
UL UF FR R2 U' R U R U R U' R' U' R
UL UF RF (L E' L', U)
UL UF BR U' R U R U R U' R' U' R'
UL UF RB (L' E L, U)
UL UF UR R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2
UL UF RU U' (M, R' U' R U)
UL UF DR R' U' R U R U R U' R' U'
UL UF RD (U' M D' M')
UL UF DL L U' L' U' L' U2 L U L U L
UL UF LD (L E L', U)
UL FU BU U' M U (M', U2)
UL FU FL r' (U M2 U', L')
UL FU LF U l' (L, U' M2 U)
UL FU BL x' (U M2 U', L')
UL FU LB U' l U' (M', U2)
UL FU DF M' (L' U' L U, M')
UL FU FD r' U' M' (M', U2)
UL FU DB M' U M' U M U M' U M2
UL FU BD M' (L' U' L U, M2)
UL FU FR M R U' (M', U2)
UL FU RF U r U' (M, U2)
UL FU BR r' U' (M' , U2)
UL FU RB l' (E, L U' L')
UL FU UR M U' (M', U2)
UL FU RU U' (R U R' U', M')
UL FU DR r U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R r'
UL FU RD M' (M' D M, U)
UL FU DL (L2, D M D')
UL FU LD L' (E, L U L')
UL FL BL U' L2 U' L' U' L' U2 L U L U2
UL FL LB u' (E', L' U L)
UL FL DF (U M2 U', L')
UL FL FD (U' M' U, L')
UL FL DB (U' M2 U, L')
UL FL BD (U M U', L')
UL FL FR R' U2 R' (E, R2)
UL FL RF u (L' U L, E)
UL FL BR r' U L U L U L2 U' L' U' L' U r
UL FL RB r' (U M' U', L')
UL FL UR U' L U L U L2 U' L' U' L' U'
UL FL RU (U M' U', L')
UL FL DR U2 R' (E, R2)
UL FL RD r u (E, L' U' L)
UL FL DL U2 L U L U' L' U' L' U' L U'
UL FL LD L' u (E, L U' L')
UL LF LB U2 L' (U M' U' ,R2)
UL LF DF u (M2, U' L' U)
UL LF FD u' (M', U' R U)
UL LF DB u' (M2. U' R U)
UL LF BD u (M, U' L U)
UL LF FR (E, R U2 R')
UL LF RF u' R2 U R U R U2 R' U' R' U' u
UL LF BR R' (R' E R, U2)
UL LF RB r' U (M, U L' U')
UL LF UR (R' E R, U2)
UL LF RU U (M, U L' U')
UL LF DR R (E, R U2 R')
UL LF RD U' x R' U' R' U' R U R U R U' x' U
UL LF DL u L2 U L U L U L' U' L' U' L u'
UL LF LD L' u' (E', L' U L)
UL DF DB U M' (M', U2)
UL DF BD M (M, L U' L' U)
UL DF FR R U' (M', U2)
UL DF RF u (U' L' U, M2)
UL DF BR R' U' (M' , U2)
UL DF RB u (U R U', M2)
UL DF UR U' (M', U2)
UL DF RU x (R' U' R, E')
UL DF DR R2 U' (M', U2)
UL DF RD M (D, M U M')
UL DF DL (L2, U M2 U')
UL DF LD M (M U' M', D')
UL FD BD U2 M' U M U2 M U' M'
UL FD FR R M U (M, U2)
UL FD RF u' (U' R' U, M')
UL FD BR r' U (M, U2)
UL FD RB u' (U L U', M')
UL FD UR M U (M, U2)
UL FD RU x (E, L U L')
UL FD DR R2 M U (M, U2)
UL FD RD (M' U' M, D')
UL FD DL (L2, U' M' U)
UL FD LD (M' U' M, D)
UL FR BR R' U' R' U2 R U R U R2 U'
UL FR RB (L' U2 L, E')
UL FR UR U' R' U' R' U' R2 U R U R U'
UL FR RU U (M', U R U')
UL FR DR R' U' R' U R U R U R' U'
UL FR RD r (L E' L', U2)
UL FR DL L (E', L2)
UL FR LD r (L E L', U2)
UL RF RB R (U' M' U, R2)
UL RF UR (U2, L E' L')
UL RF RU (R, U' M' U)
UL RF DR u' U R U R U' R' U' R' U' R u
UL RF RD R (U' M' U, R)
UL RF DL u U L U L U' L' U' L' U' L u'
UL RF LD r U (M, U L2 U')
UL UR DR R U R2 U' R' U' R' U2 R U
UL UR RD (U2. R' E' R)
UL UR DL U' L' U2 L U L U L2 U' L'
UL UR LD (L E L', U2)
UL RU DR R (E', R U2 R')
UL RU RD (U' M' U, R2)
UL RU DL (L2, U M' U')
UL RU LD L' (L' U2 L, E)
UL DR DL x (L2, E')
UL DR LD x r (E', L U2 L')
UL RD DL (D' M D, L2)
UL RD LD z' (L2, U M' U')


I like it, i really do, i think it might be the best buffer, it suits my style pretty well
UR seems to be pretty right handed
i wrote it to see how good it was might aswell share it


----------



## porkynator (May 2, 2017)

Here are my algs (UR buffer for edges). I think this is close to the final set.


----------

